

Neel Mehta: "...private key exposure unlikely" [Heartbleed] - sp8
https://twitter.com/neelmehta/status/453625474879471616

======
binarymax
I'm willing to bet all the CA's are collectively smacking their lips right
now.

Even if exposure is unlikely, the default response must be "better safe than
sorry". Because if your data is compromised in the future because of a pk leak
due to heartbleed, you do not have an excuse.

